# Phrag. Cahaba Earl Bailey



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2015)

Phrag. Cahaba Earl Bailey (Phrag. Sunset Glow x Phrag. caudatum). Orchidbabies cross. Its first blooming stalk blasted last year so it is the first bloom I see for this one. It is the second plant of this grex to bloom for me and it is much better than the other one. Really impressive color and shape… and a true climber too!


Phragmipedium Cahaba Earl Bailey web2 by Erythrone, on Flickr


Phragmipedium Cahaba Earl Bailey 22web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2015)

Gorgeous! I love the staminode colouration...


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 15, 2015)

that one is great


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow....I LOVE that!!!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Feb 15, 2015)

John M said:


> Wow....I LOVE that!!!



I love it more


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2015)

Climber is an understatement lol.. very nice blooms!!!! Congratulations on blooming the climber


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 15, 2015)

The color on that is simply amazing. Great job on blooming it as well.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow - I want one, too!!!


----------



## Silvan (Feb 15, 2015)

Even though I hate climbers this plant is AMAZING!!!!
So, hum..is this one for me???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids. i am not a long petal fan but the pouch looks great.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Even though I hate climbers this plant is AMAZING!!!!
> So, hum..is this one for me???



No..... sorry, you won the other plant.... oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2015)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2015)

Très, très joli!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 16, 2015)

That is knock dead alright. Dot did you get this cross too?


----------



## eaborne (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh this is gorgeous!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

What everyone else said and a double WOW!!


----------



## raymond (Feb 16, 2015)

Salut Lise tu peux hybrider avec le PK


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> That is knock dead alright. Dot did you get this cross too?



Orchidbabies


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

raymond said:


> Salut Lise tu peux hybrider avec le PK



J'y ai pensé. I thought about it. But it looks like the CEB is probably 3 N...:sob::sob:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Feb 21, 2015)

Magnificient colour!

Can you share the lateral and vertical dimensions?

As you have two plants you might want to try growing one warmer or cooler than the other and compare colour seperation. While most folks prefer cooler temps to increase dramatic colour; sometimes warmer temps can heighten pastels with a desirable outcome.

Again, cest magnifique

Kawarthapine


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2015)

NS wide is 9 cm
17,5 cm long


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2015)

Phyllis Bailey wrote me this cross is 2N. I put pollen of my kovachii on the second bloom yesterday. I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## eaborne (Feb 22, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Phyllis Bailey wrote me this cross is 2N.



I am very surprised to hear that. I still have my original tag from two plants of this cross purchased a couple years apart. The parents on the tag are Phrag. Sunset Glow 'Twilight' 4N AM/AOS x caudatum 'Barbara Ann' AM/AOS, which is a 2N. So these plants(Cahaba Earl Bailey) should be triploid(3N.) Earl had several different Sunset Glows he used in breeding and they were all 4N. I really hope the cross takes.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 23, 2015)

Super!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2015)

eaborne said:


> I am very surprised to hear that. I still have my original tag from two plants of this cross purchased a couple years apart. The parents on the tag are Phrag. Sunset Glow 'Twilight' 4N AM/AOS x caudatum 'Barbara Ann' AM/AOS, which is a 2N. So these plants(Cahaba Earl Bailey) should be triploid(3N.) Earl had several different Sunset Glows he used in breeding and they were all 4N. I really hope the cross takes.



I too hope the cross will take...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2015)

wonderful photo


----------



## e-spice (Mar 2, 2015)

Wild!


----------

